# Consigli sulla vacanza estiva



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ragazzi io e la mia ragazza vorremmo farci una bella vacanzina a Luglio, anche un viaggio extra-europeo (direi preferirei). il budget a persona è sui 1000-1200 euro. Mi consigliate qualcosina in specifico? In base anche a clima e quant'altro. Vi ringrazio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2017)

Con quei soldi puoi stare 10 giorni in Portogallo, io te lo consiglio, ti fai un bel tour e magari finisci a La Coruna

(piccolo aneddoto)
Non dimenticherò mai che il giorno in cui ho scoperto che il Milan era venduto (quando Han Li è andato ad Arcore) ho alzato lo sguardo dal telefono e dall'altra parte della strada c'era lo stadio più da incubo nella mia storia da tifoso: il Riazor

(Sono tutt'ora convinto che l'Ataturk non esista)


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Dicono che il Portogallo sia molto bello. Sto valutando anche qualche metà extra-europea. Il problema è che le idee sono molte, ma il tempo limitato.

Ps:l'Ataturk non esiste!


----------



## Milo (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dipende da cosa puntate, se spassarvela al mare con un acqua favolosa, o visitare città extraeuropee.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Valuta molto seriamente Lampedusa. Il mare bello come quello di Lampedusa non lo trovi facilmente. Io ci son stato più volte. Prenotando in anticipo si spende anche poco.. paradiso.
Ah.. ovviamente il discorso extracomunitari non esiste.. non li vedi neanche se vai a cercarli.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Valuta molto seriamente Lampedusa. Il mare bello come quello di Lampedusa non lo trovi facilmente. Io ci son stato più volte. Prenotando in anticipo si spende anche poco.. paradiso.
> Ah.. ovviamente il discorso extracomunitari non esiste.. non li vedi neanche se vai a cercarli.



Lampedusa molto bella. Devo vedere un po' i prezzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dipende da cosa puntate, se spassarvela al mare con un acqua favolosa, o visitare città extraeuropee.



Diciamo bel mare, però anche luoghi dove c'è da visitare. Stiamo vagliando varie opportunità.


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diciamo bel mare, però anche luoghi dove c'è da visitare. Stiamo vagliando varie opportunità.



Ti posso consigliare (anche se non tutti ci sono stato) le coste del Messico, le Canarie, o anche se è vicina, Palma di Maiorca.


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2017)

Se avete un budget da 2400 euro in due, cercate qualche metà che vi possa soddisfare sia in termini di cultura che di "Paradiso acquatico". Le Canarie sono belle, ci sono stato a marzo, però vi consiglierei o Polinesia oppure le coste africane orientali (kenya per intenderci). Altrimenti non sarebbe una cattiva idea fare un salto tra Honk Kong e Taipei, anche se preferisco il Giappone.
Il mio sogno comunque sarebbe farmi un bel "on the road" per gli USA, sulla falsariga di Kerouac


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Allora bisogna capire cosa ti piace fare in vacanza: relax? cultura? vita mondana?

Relax: Lampedusa su tutto, è il paradiso, ed è per distacco il mare più bello d'europa (Sardegna e Baleari non reggono il confronto col colore dell'acqua di lampedusa)..ma a lampedusa non c'è nulla fuori che il mare, ZERO, devi amarla com'è..
Ti consiglierei anche Favignanana che è un'altra perla, ma non ti basta il budget purtroppo, in luglio forse si, ma non sono sicuro.

Cultura? un tuor tipo portogallo o spagna, così puoi fare mare ma anche visitare, molto bello oppure un tour in Irlanda se il mare non ti frega..ma se vai fuori europa le mete sono infinite, se non cerchi per forza il mare, con quel budget se prenoti per tempo ti fai anche 10 giorni a NY (però potrebbe essere un caldo che crepi)

Vita mondana? Baleari, ovviamente, una vale l'altra..non è il mio ideale di vacanza (detesto la mondanità) ma i posti sono belli e si mangia anche bene...sennò c'è la Grecia che già preferisco..in quel periodo forse riesci a fare anche una sett a Dubai..ma non sono sicuro

Extra-europeo? bé dipende, in Luglio i Caraibi o la florida sono off limits per gli uragani, così come roba tipo Maldive/madagascar (forse qui anche fuori budget), non so come sia la situazione in thailandia/indonesia ma anche lì mi sa che sei a rischio monsoni.
Forse Antigua e Aruba sono fuori dalla fascia uragani (parlo di caraibi) ma non so i prezzi in luglio come sono

Io a giugno faccio un viaggio west coast + hawaii, vedremo se quelle isole sono belle come dicono, speriamo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se avete un budget da 2400 euro in due, cercate qualche metà che vi possa soddisfare sia in termini di cultura che di "Paradiso acquatico". Le Canarie sono belle, ci sono stato a marzo, però vi consiglierei o Polinesia oppure le coste africane orientali (kenya per intenderci). Altrimenti non sarebbe una cattiva idea fare un salto tra Honk Kong e Taipei, anche se preferisco il Giappone.
> Il mio sogno comunque sarebbe farmi un bel "on the road" per gli USA, sulla falsariga di Kerouac



Per andare in polinesia in due non ti bastano 5000 euro..parlo per una settimana ovviamente..e perdi 2 giorni e mezzo di viaggio..
Se ci vai devi fare 20 giorni e ti servono almeno 10mila euro..purtroppo


----------

